# Early Period, Heavy Bleeding



## baileyann3 (May 12, 2008)

(probably going to be too much information shared, so you're warned)

I got my last period Dec 21 and it ended Dec 26. I started spotting yesterday (Jan 9) and today (15 days after last day of my period) I have very heavy bleeding (like, I filled two tampons in the last 3 hours, with overflow into my underwear) There are also many small clots, and larger clots (well, Ive never had clots, so I consider to dime to quarter clots larger, while the smaller ones are like pine nuts. Eww, sorry)

So, is this just my period? I also never had any change in CM between last period and now, just very dry. I don't think I ovulated, though I don't know. I dont chart.


----------



## rhiandmoi (Apr 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baileyann3* 
(probably going to be too much information shared, so you're warned)

I got my last period Dec 21 and it ended Dec 26. I started spotting yesterday (Jan 9) and today (15 days after last day of my period) I have very heavy bleeding (like, I filled two tampons in the last 3 hours, with overflow into my underwear) There are also many small clots, and larger clots (well, Ive never had clots, so I consider to dime to quarter clots larger, while the smaller ones are like pine nuts. Eww, sorry)

So, is this just my period? I also never had any change in CM between last period and now, just very dry. I don't think I ovulated, though I don't know. I dont chart.

Without charting, it would be hard to tell for sure, but it sounds like an anovulatory cycle.


----------



## baileyann3 (May 12, 2008)

So it is just my period?

The bleeding is getting more heavy. Its a lot heavier than any other period I ever had. It's a lot of blood. I also am now having a lot of cramping, which is not a common symptom of my regular period.


----------



## baileyann3 (May 12, 2008)

Hmmm and now backache. I'm starting to feel worried. Should I call the doc? Call tomorrow?


----------



## rhiandmoi (Apr 28, 2006)

I would call a doctor. Mid cycle bleeding should not be more than your normal period. The heavy bleeding and backache could indicate something like a fibroid or endometriosis. At this point the only way to find out is probably an ultrasound.


----------



## waldorfknitmama (Sep 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rhiandmoi* 
I would call a doctor. Mid cycle bleeding should not be more than your normal period. The heavy bleeding and backache could indicate something like a fibroid or endometriosis. At this point the only way to find out is probably an ultrasound.

I have to agree, this sounds concerning. I'd be a little worried and would def. call the doc!


----------



## baileyann3 (May 12, 2008)

I'll update-- I made it through the night, even though it was hard to sleep with the cramps. I called the doc in the morning she said it was probably either my period or a cyst. She gave me the option to come in or wait it out. My cramps were gone by the morning so I decided to wait it out. That day I was so drained but no cramps. I even took a pg test to make sure no miscarriage.

Today it seems like just a heavy period, its still a lot heavier than my usual. Oh, yeah, the doc said that she thought it was a wonky period because I have only had 4 pp periods and I am still nursing. So that would throw everything off. I feel a lot better though, I took a bunch of vitamins, and an iron and I'm starting to feel like myself again.

Unless I get cramps again, I think it was just a bad period. but we are still in wait and see.. It doesnt seem to be dying down too much.. still about a super tampon every 1-2 hours.

Thanks everyone for your replies


----------

